# disapearing



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

well monday i had to be at work at 11, i thought my reds were ready to lay for the 2nd time sunday night. well i was right, monday i had a ton of eggs, but then monday night they were almost all gone. it seems like they buried the eggs, anyone else have this weired happening?


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

well it looks like they buried them


----------

